# Getting gear



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 20, 2017)

If you guys ready sticky you will know that you don't go around asking where to get product from.
If you do enough research you will find out.
Some of you may have had a hard time like I did and if you read between the lines you can find what you're looking for.
A member share this video in another post if you pay close attention to the video you will find out where to get some good product from...
You Welcome.

https://youtu.be/CcVeslwTvAw


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2017)

You lost me, of course that is easy with me...lol


----------



## Mythos (Jul 20, 2017)

Ah yes; the old war department film division.. They truly have the answers to every man's problems


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 20, 2017)

I couldn't make it 20 seconds...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2017)

Is this the UGB equivalent of Rick Rolling someone?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ummmm I'm lost !!!


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

?? I think you may need to lay off what ever your filling your jabstick with Bro I think it's melting your mind lol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 26, 2017)

There was a dish in the sink.. however some say the sink was around the dish


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

I think he's trying to get us to make our own weapons for LARPing....


----------



## Janesrickey3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah same I'm Lost &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## IronClad Chems (Nov 27, 2017)

I LOL'ed, well played.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ahhh,   I see


----------

